# Where to find labels for pedals?



## mneima (Jan 25, 2013)

I love my JPFX klone clone, but I can never remember which knob is which. So, I'd like to label it. Does anyone have suggestions on where I might find, or how I might make labels for this?

Thanks, Matt


----------



## Guest (Nov 2, 2015)

Get some 'peal sticker' sheets.
Design/print your own.


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

What about a label maker?

http://www.staples.ca/en/Label-Makers/cat_CL200814_2-CA_1_20001


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

I use rub-on transfers for mine - good old Letraset. Of course, since the advent of laser-printers and fancy-schmancy graphics software, demand for rub-on letters has declined enough that I don't think they are even in production. I have a big stash, but I imagine by the time I run out of suitably-sized Zs and Vs (every fuzz needs two of the one, and one of the other) you won't be able to find the stuff anywhere.

For the time being, though, many dollar stores have a limited supply of rub-on lettering. If it's a one-off knob legend, I just apply a bit of clear nail polish over the letters, instead of spraying the whole thing. Just be careful that you don't push the nail-polish applicator too hard, because the lacquer tends to dissolve many rub-on letters, producing a smudged legend. Make that first layer thin, quick, and lightly applied. Once it dries, then you can put on a second coat.

An alternative is to use "paint pens, which can be found at most decent art supply houses. These are opaque lacquers that will let you do the sort of thing you see on the pricier ZVex pedals (though I think Jason Myrold uses fine-tipped brushes), and come in a wide array of colours. My own experience with them is that they can look great, but re-use after your first bit of legending can be a crapshoot - they can gum up easily if you aren't skilled in maintaining them.


----------



## mneima (Jan 25, 2013)

Thanks for all the good suggestions. I went to the dollar store and found a sheet of peel apart letters, I think they work pretty well. I couldn't spell out the controls, but 1 letter labels is good enough. And I got carried away, I figured if I forgot what the dials are for I might forget what the pedal is for! I'm trying to attach a fuzzy pic, it may not work....


----------



## knight_yyz (Mar 14, 2015)

Waterslide decal paper. You print your logo on the paper, then soak it in water and apply. then clear coat or matte coat...


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e2X_HL-4F90


----------



## mneima (Jan 25, 2013)

Another attempt at posting a pic of the labelled pedal!


----------



## JeremyP (Jan 10, 2012)

You can use the clear sticker sheets, they are super easy... Like $11 bucks at Walmart and you can make a ton of labels out of one sheet.


----------



## mneima (Jan 25, 2013)

Wow! Jeremy, what is the device in your avatar?!!! How do you remember what all the dials are for?


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

mneima said:


> Another attempt at posting a pic of the labelled pedal!


You get by with a little help from your friends....


----------



## mneima (Jan 25, 2013)

Thanks Greco! Funny thing, I just bought a reverb pedal from Jeremy and he's labelled everything on it for me! A little help from my friends indeed!


----------

